

Ask HN: When should a startup do a patent search? - GFischer

With some (postgraduate) classmates we're starting a new project aimed at solving some problems for the elderly.<p>During our initial search, I came up with some similar projects, some are under development and others are already on the market - but we think we can add value to customers anyway :)<p>Should we do a patent search around our initial concept, or wait for a possible pivot? If we find similar patents, should we abandon the project and focus on something else? Has someone licensed patents as a proto-startup? Do you do a patent search when starting a project or startup?
======
debacle
You do a patent search when a potential investor asks you to, and not sooner.

<http://paulgraham.com/startupfaq.html>

Scroll to the bottom.

~~~
GFischer
Thanks, should have re-read that first !!!

We do have some potential angel investors :) and we might apply for government
funds.

Edit: pg says "You probably have to worry more about it in hardware than in
software" and we do want to do hardware, and that's my main concern.

We can pivot into a software-only solution, but I really liked the hardware
approach (as a kind of app-cessory).

